# Sunburst Peacock Dominate Male



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Picked this guy up a little bit ago, starting to show some great colors.. I would say he's about 3"

Sorry for the crappy pics, can't seem to take any good ones


----------



## misterted (Sep 12, 2003)

Nice looking fish. Do you have females for him?


----------



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

misterted said:


> Nice looking fish. Do you have females for him?


Truth be told.... this kind of fish does not discriminate at all... you could actually use any kind of peacock female.. and you'd have babies that will look very decent... more than likely.. you will need to discard the dark color morph from this kind of breeding and raise up the leusistic morph if you want to have more of these dragonblood type peacocks.

Judging from the pic above.. it shouldn't be too hard to improve on the parent's color.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

:lol: *cichlid_baby*, let us know how you really feel. You're being too subtle. :wink:

*Cromak* is he really that high bodied up at the front end or is that a trick of the photo?


----------



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

Sorry.... didn't mean to offend... Maybe the OP's fish is just starting to get fired up... let's hope so....

But beware.. there are a host of variances in this kind of fish as currently be sold and unless your fishes came from a very well developed and carefully line bred fixed strain... which is a very long process involving many... many years of successive and deliberately selective pairings along with ruthless culling... not to mention ideal growth conditions that cater to your fishes potential... your fish may never outwardly be or reach what you expected when you originally bought it nor will it breed true to strain.

and Yes... these fishes can be bred to be more high bodied.... more full bodied colored as well with high intensity.

Below is a good friend's young Fire Fish male at about 3 inches and very young female holding her first brood.










Below is the Blue Fire/dark morph of this fish... all these fishes will have some variation in color strength and coverage including the blue morph as well.










These two males are actually siblings/brothers from the same brood/pairing.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

misterted said:


> Nice looking fish. Do you have females for him?


no females, im in an all male tank


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Number6 said:


> *Cromak* is he really that high bodied up at the front end or is that a trick of the photo?


Actually, yes he really is that high bodied and actually i was trying to get an even better picture with him outside the rocks but they all where blurry.. With the dorsal fin down and under the light properly you can really see the violet bluish/purplish color on the fins and they are very long.


----------

